
The Lester Dent Pulp Paper Master Fiction Plot (2004) - pmoriarty
https://www.paper-dragon.com/1939/dent.html
======
Animats
I'd thought "Lester Dent" was the pseudonym, but no.

There's a new Doc Savage movie in development at the moment. There was one in
1975, but nobody knew how to do a superhero movie back then, and it came out
as a bad comedy.[1]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2QQLVv7ghc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2QQLVv7ghc)

------
narag
_Everything been explained? It all happen logically?_

I couldn't watch original Twin Peaks series, or the 2017 season, when
released, I did it last week and enjoyed it a lot, but what made me have the
best time was reading IMDb comments from furious people that found it a waste
of time.

------
Quequau
I loved Doc Savage books as a kid.

